# Plowing again! 1-27-09-1-28-09



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow another storm....this has been the best winter ever!payup

Union, NJ 4

Edison, NJ 3.2

My truck at 330am about to leave my house. I made sure i called grandview









plowed my street real quick









Need my coffee


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

sweet pic


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Stacking baby









dam im sweet









running out of room fast lol










nice


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

yeah my truck did that









dam









clean


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

last 2









then it got wet


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

The Videos

http://s250.photobucket.com/player..../tls22/fsnowplowing1-27-09.flv&fs=1&os=1&ap=1

http://s250.photobucket.com/player....2/fsnowplowing1-27-09incab.flv&fs=1&os=1&ap=1


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

AWESOME pics bud. You guys ended up with more than me... We got 2" here in my part of MASS but still was able to get most of my accounts done. LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

before 7 am the snow was wonderful... after that it was a big mess....def a good push tho and nice pics tim


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

ChevKid03;735507 said:


> AWESOME pics bud. You guys ended up with more than me... We got 2" here in my part of MASS but still was able to get most of my accounts done. LOOKS GOOD!


Thanyou....it was a fun push until 7am, then it got like cement. It has been a fun winter.



iceyman;735516 said:


> before 7 am the snow was wonderful... after that it was a big mess....def a good push tho and nice pics tim


Thanks icey! Yeah it was like pushing cement after 7am. W/E still pays the samepayup


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

looks good
and i hear you that cement nonsense
it was so heavy that it would trip the edge back when i was pushing the sreets.
and it was impossible to stack it!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I lost somthing!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

ColliganLands;735528 said:


> looks good
> and i hear you that cement nonsense
> it was so heavy that it would trip the edge back when i was pushing the sreets.
> and it was impossible to stack it!


Thanks....im glad we got to our accounts early. Was abel to push it back far, then when it got wet did not lose much room


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

I agree; had to make sure that the snow was put where it needed to stay, no moving that stuff. Nice pics/vid TLS.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

FordFisherman;735539 said:


> I agree; had to make sure that the snow was put where it needed to stay, no moving that stuff. Nice pics/vid TLS.


Thankyou. What was wierd i was abel to push old stuff back to. I thought it would be like a brick wall


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice work Timmy


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Indyplower;735546 said:


> Nice work Timmy


Thankyou indy...how did you make out?


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*nice pics tim we got about 4 inchs here then the sleet and freezing rain came cement was a understatement at that point*


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures and videos Tim. The last picture is close to the pile i have on my side walk from my driveway and street. The other piles are about the same size in the lots, running out of room quick.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

nickplowing1972;735800 said:


> *nice pics tim we got about 4 inchs here then the sleet and freezing rain came cement was a understatement at that point*


Thanks Nick...yeah it was like cement, but still fun!



Quality SR;735869 said:


> Nice pictures and videos Tim. The last picture is close to the pile i have on my side walk from my driveway and street. The other piles are about the same size in the lots, running out of room quick.


Thanks SR....the piles are getting big, i say one more 3-6 inch storm and we will have no more room. This is the firsat year i can rember having this situation since starting to plow.(not that long ago) If the other storms where more then 2 inches we would have been hauling snow already


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

tls22;735889 said:


> Thanks SR....the piles are getting big, i say one more 3-6 inch storm and we will have no more room. This is the firsat year i can rember having this situation since starting to plow.(not that long ago) If the other storms where more then 2 inches we would have been hauling snow already


Same here, the last 2 years have been crappy. This year is working out pretty good. One of my accounts wants the snow piled in "ONE" parking spot, lol. After the other day, it is now close to 3 spots wide, and i'd say 4-5' high, lol.


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

nice pics looking good, dont ya hate when you lose that damn bolt


----------



## firsttimeplower (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice pics man


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Tim you call them piles and snow come see my piles and are 14-18" we got on Tuesday night and wendsday. 

Looks god buddy.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Running out of room?? Those are just starter piles!! A few of mine are taller than my truck already (7ft). Like Steve said, come and see what piles are after the 14 inches we got tues-weds. Looks good though and glad you guys are getting some snow!


----------



## Greg Aquila (Aug 14, 2005)

Nice pics tim & great job you should plow for me !! haha


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

What's your seasonal average? Total so far?


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

We have 40.8" in the month of january so far and the record is 42" and I think we will hit that mark here today and tonight with the 1-3" that is forcasted for us. Here in Ohio.


----------



## dieselpusher (Nov 29, 2006)

Awsome pictures
your the man hahah!!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

good song in the second video. nice pics too!


----------



## Naudi2u (Jan 1, 2006)

f250man;736574 said:


> We have 40.8" in the month of january so far and the record is 42" and I think we will hit that mark here today and tonight with the 1-3" that is forcasted for us. Here in Ohio.


That's where all of our snow is going. We had a record 54 inches in Dec and a whopping 4in Jan


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics Tim! Seems like your havin fun and stayin busy!!


----------



## sargex595 (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice pics. I noticed that the front of your truck does not sag when you had the plow raised. I have a 2005 GMC 2500HD 4X4 SLE 6.0L V8 Auto (extended cab) with a Fisher 7.5 MM2 plow. With out the plow, my truck sags in the front and even more so when I have the plow on and in the raised position. I originally had the 8' plow but took it back and got the 7.5' because of the sagging issue. The 8' plow would hit the pavement in the raised angle position if I hit a bump. Did you add anything to the front of your truck? 
I did have a 1998 Dodge Ram 2500 4X4 SLE with a Fisher 7.5 MM plow and that truck didn't sag with or with out the plow but it rode like a lumber wagon. The GMC rides 100% better.


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

sargex595;737278 said:


> Nice pics. I noticed that the front of your truck does not sag when you had the plow raised. I have a 2005 GMC 2500HD 4X4 SLE 6.0L V8 Auto (extended cab) with a Fisher 7.5 MM2 plow. With out the plow, my truck sags in the front and even more so when I have the plow on and in the raised position. I originally had the 8' plow but took it back and got the 7.5' because of the sagging issue. The 8' plow would hit the pavement in the raised angle position if I hit a bump. Did you add anything to the front of your truck?
> I did have a 1998 Dodge Ram 2500 4X4 SLE with a Fisher 7.5 MM plow and that truck didn't sag with or with out the plow but it rode like a lumber wagon. The GMC rides 100% better.


I have an 03 with the 8' and cranked the t-bars up and put 350 pounds of weight for ballast and it barely drops a 1/2 inch with the plow raised so you can try that, but tim may have done something different


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

Next time I go out I will take some pics. I will show you some piles. We have over 100 inches of snow this year. I got piles 20ft and take up 25 parking spots.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Were all proud of ya Timmy! .....You've come a long way, lol  :waving:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Quality SR;735906 said:


> Same here, the last 2 years have been crappy. This year is working out pretty good. One of my accounts wants the snow piled in "ONE" parking spot, lol. After the other day, it is now close to 3 spots wide, and i'd say 4-5' high, lol.


Yeah its great to have a good winter finally. My hopes are high for tuesday!payup



 CAT420;735947 said:


> nice pics looking good, dont ya hate when you lose that damn bolt


Thankyou. Yeah its the first time i lost one, i kno the hit that did it to. It knock the wind out of me, good thing i had my seat belt on.



firsttimeplower;735972 said:


> Nice pics man


Thanks man, we have to fix ur plow.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

f250man;735976 said:


> Tim you call them piles and snow come see my piles and are 14-18" we got on Tuesday night and wendsday.
> 
> Looks god buddy.


Thanks steve!



Sydenstricker Landscaping;736010 said:


> Running out of room?? Those are just starter piles!! A few of mine are taller than my truck already (7ft). Like Steve said, come and see what piles are after the 14 inches we got tues-weds. Looks good though and glad you guys are getting some snow!


Thanks...its has been a great winter. Im glad both ohio and jersey are doing well



WMHLC;737333 said:


> Next time I go out I will take some pics. I will show you some piles. We have over 100 inches of snow this year. I got piles 20ft and take up 25 parking spots.


Lol...yeah for the pile thing i wa sjoking around. Im sure all ur piles are through the roof. Im just happy to see piles that big. It has been a crappy few winters here. Im just having fun


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Greg Aquila;736195 said:


> Nice pics tim & great job you should plow for me !! haha


Thanks Greg....soda always says he wish i had 2 or 3 brothers. lol We def need to meet for a beer, i will pm you my cell number.



newplower;736624 said:


> Awsome pictures
> your the man hahah!!


Thanks man, let it snow



EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;736636 said:


> good song in the second video. nice pics too!


Thanks man, i love some bon jovi in the morning. Hows the armorial on the tires doing?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

J&R Landscaping;737001 said:


> Nice pics Tim! Seems like your havin fun and stayin busy!!


Thanks JR....im glad you got a push in. I will try to set up a pa/nj meet soon!



sargex595;737278 said:


> Nice pics. I noticed that the front of your truck does not sag when you had the plow raised. I have a 2005 GMC 2500HD 4X4 SLE 6.0L V8 Auto (extended cab) with a Fisher 7.5 MM2 plow. With out the plow, my truck sags in the front and even more so when I have the plow on and in the raised position. I originally had the 8' plow but took it back and got the 7.5' because of the sagging issue. The 8' plow would hit the pavement in the raised angle position if I hit a bump. Did you add anything to the front of your truck?
> I did have a 1998 Dodge Ram 2500 4X4 SLE with a Fisher 7.5 MM plow and that truck didn't sag with or with out the plow but it rode like a lumber wagon. The GMC rides 100% better.





CAT420;737298 said:


> I have an 03 with the 8' and cranked the t-bars up and put 350 pounds of weight for ballast and it barely drops a 1/2 inch with the plow raised so you can try that, but tim may have done something different


Thankyou sarge! You can go cats route, which works well. I did not like how my GMC sag so i had my local shop put a leveling kit in it and i added the 285's for tires. Alot of people love how the truck sits and handles the plow. I also have a concrete block for weight, i will get a pic up soon. 
Thanks for the kind words
Tim


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

creativedesigns;737342 said:


> Were all proud of ya Timmy! .....You've come a long way, lol  :waving:


Thankyou cre, i could not have did it without you.

But that 06 guy was def no help


----------



## sargex595 (Oct 11, 2005)

Tim,

How much of a difference did you notice in the ride if any after you had the leveling kit installed?

Thanks,

(Previously Sarge, now Dcop.)


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

sargex595;738471 said:


> Tim,
> 
> How much of a difference did you notice in the ride if any after you had the leveling kit installed?
> 
> ...


Lol...well i would be lieing if i said it drives like a dream. Its not like i feel my fillings coming out when i hit a bump. But if you go over a pot hole or bump ur going to feel it a little bit. But other then that np.


----------

